# Dro and j head bridgeport



## jjtjr (Jun 3, 2013)

Has anyone purchased a DRO on e-bay that comes from china. I would like to install one on my bridgeport, but want to see if their any good.
                             Jake


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 3, 2013)

I have 2 off ebay they are sinpo, They seem to be a good DRO some other guys on here have them also and they like theres.

Paul


----------



## sd624 (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's a video of mine (Sinpo) that came from tpactools tools. They are on eBay but if you buy it from there own site it's 20 bucks cheaper. 

The video has pics in the beginning of how it was shipped / packaged then mounting it. At the end there's video of how it works and a review sort of. 

http://youtu.be/_Kss7ykIfYc

Just so you know for the price I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Kickstart (Jun 5, 2013)

Beautiful  machine and DRO, what is the power feed unit? Like your handle on utube  )






sd624 said:


> Here's a video of mine (Sinpo) that came from tpactools tools. They are on eBay but if you buy it from there own site it's 20 bucks cheaper.
> 
> The video has pics in the beginning of how it was shipped / packaged then mounting it. At the end there's video of how it works and a review sort of.
> 
> ...


----------



## sd624 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks Kickstart! I'm not sure who's name was on the power feed. It came with the mill and was missing a couple of stickers. Probably a dozen companies put there name on the Taiwan built PF. If you like my utube  handle you better check out my other videos. 

Here's a before and after pic of the mill


----------



## Kickstart (Jun 6, 2013)

That is way too nice to get dirty.





sd624 said:


> Thanks Kickstart! I'm not sure who's name was on the power feed. It came with the mill and was missing a couple of stickers. Probably a dozen companies put there name on the Taiwan built PF. If you like my utube  handle you better check out my other videos.
> 
> Here's a before and after pic of the mill



- - - Updated - - -

My BP has an old 6f PF on it and everyone I have talked to about replacing it is talking 1K plus and I can't get a straight answer from any of the import dealers if what they carry will replace a 6f. :banghead:


----------



## binnaway (Jun 7, 2013)

Where did you get the way covers from? They look as though they will to do a great job.

Garry


----------



## sd624 (Jun 8, 2013)

binnaway said:


> Where did you get the way covers from? They look as though they will to do a great job.
> 
> Garry



Garry, I got them off eBay. McMaster Carr sells them but they are over 600 bucks new. They work great and don't restrict travel in anyway. Well worth the 150 I payed for them.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 8, 2013)

sd624 said:


> Here's a video of mine (Sinpo) that came from tpactools tools. They are on eBay but if you buy it from there own site it's 20 bucks cheaper.
> 
> The video has pics in the beginning of how it was shipped / packaged then mounting it. At the end there's video of how it works and a review sort of.
> 
> ...



Truly beautiful restoration..  And worthwhile machine to scrape and grind the table..  I like the felt on the cable!  Hah



Bernie


----------



## sd624 (Jun 8, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Truly beautiful restoration..  And worthwhile machine to scrape and grind the table..  I like the felt on the cable!  Hah
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie



Thanks Bernie! 

Felt on the cables........crazy I know!!!

I have a ton of pics and videos of the rebuild. One of these days ill post the if you guys are interested.


----------



## Kickstart (Jun 9, 2013)

I for one would love to see all the pics and videos of your rebuild.




sd624 said:


> Thanks Bernie!
> 
> Felt on the cables........crazy I know!!!
> 
> I have a ton of pics and videos of the rebuild. One of these days ill post the if you guys are interested.


----------



## sd624 (Jun 12, 2013)

Kickstart said:


> I for one would love to see all the pics and videos of your rebuild.



I'll start a new thread so to not totally hijack this one.


----------



## Maxx (Jun 25, 2013)

Like sd624 I bought from tpactools except I went with the 3 axis model.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DRO-3-AXIS-...=BI_Heavy_Equipment_Parts&hash=item35c7a83b4f

I am very happy with it. I was using the dials before.


----------

